
“If you find it, you have a choice to make.” - peter_d_sherman
https://twitter.com/KodyKinzie/status/1124433879933177856
======
peter_d_sherman
Quote:

"If you travel a mile deep in the tunnels under LA, you might see a dim blue
light in the distance, illuminating a USB thumb drive.

If you find it, you have a choice to make."

Disclaimer:

I do not know this guy or what this is all about... but the combination of
picture and corresponding text serves to capture my imagination...

